# Love this knit sweater/swing jacket



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

http://www.patternfish.com/patterns/159


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

hgayle said:


> http://www.patternfish.com/patterns/159


Very cool looking sweater. Have you tried it?


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

No, just saw while I was wandering around. Am tempted but it sounds like it might be a strain on my "expertise."


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

I felt the same way when I read through the description. Perhaps someday . . .


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

I really like that pattern and might give it a go. Nothing ventured nothing gained!


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> I really like that pattern and might give it a go. Nothing ventured nothing gained!


Well, Sometimesaknitter, if you do decide to try it, I would be very interested in your review of the pattern. I really like it and would be willing to give it a go if its not extremely difficult.


----------



## PamieSue1 (Feb 14, 2011)

I made this coat and frogged it several times because the stitch markers kept sliding under the yarn overs. Be sure to get exact gauge. When I finally finished, it was way too big for me. In used Lambs Pride bulky and I think the yarn was too heavy and caused the garment to just be too heavy and weighty. I'm thinking of running it through a light wash to,shrink it some. Know there may be a chance it will felt. I so, guess when I get a new puppy, it will have a lovely bed padding! The pattern can be a bit of a pain to read and figure, but it is lovely in the pattern picture.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

They have some very nice patterns. Maybe after the holidays I will order this one. Anyone try it?
http://www.patternfish.com/patterns/10468


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Really pretty pattern!


----------



## qod (Oct 15, 2011)

Very nice. Thanks!


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Oh so don't I.... it's terrific! Classy!


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

I would love to do this pattern.Went to the site and put it on my wish list.I did order a hat and vest pattern,after I joined up.Thank you for posting this site.


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

Another site I have to check out. Love it. Thanks.


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

very nice


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Me too! I have this pattern and yarn to knit with. Now if I could only get to it. It will be for me me me.


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

This reminds me of Sally Melville's Einstein Coat. Check out the subject in an earlier forum post. It is really a simple knit. I can't imagine this one is too difficult. But on all these garter stitch items stitch and row gauge are very important.

ellie


----------



## ANNB04 (Oct 18, 2012)

I am in the middle of this sweater. Put it on the back burner for now as I am knitting for my grandson, gifts and the mitten tree at work.


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

Love both sweater patterns. Maybe after the holidays...Have ordered several patterns and yarn from Patternfish and been happy with all.  :thumbup:


----------



## GroodleMom (Feb 27, 2011)

hgayle said:


> http://www.patternfish.com/patterns/159


I have made this jacket. It is not difficult but you must do the left and right leaning M1 or the pannels will not lay flat.
Other than that- not difficult. Turned out really great.


----------



## NoraF07 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

